# Plugs in drain holes in doors?



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Got caught in rainstorm at a car show and when cleaning up the car after, I happened to check the drainage holes on the driver and passenger doors on my 68 GTO. To my surprise, I found both doors had rubber plugs in the drain holes which are obviously factory made. I carefully removed them and found a considerable amount of water was trapped inside the doors due to the plugs being in place. I had not been aware of these plugs and thought it might be of value to others to check their cars. Anybody know why the plugs are present? Maybe meant to keep dirt and debris from getting inside the door and supposed to be removed when washing the car? No need to be carrying any water inside your door, right??


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Should be rectangular and mounted from the outside. The weight of the water pushes down on the rubber seal allowing the water to drain. Occasionally gets plugged from dirt and stuff (if parked outside) and may need cleaning every 5 years or so. 

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=F154&order_number_e=NDgzODc0MQ==
&web_access=Y


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

O52 said:


> Should be rectangular and mounted from the outside. The weight of the water pushes down on the rubber seal allowing the water to drain. Occasionally gets plugged from dirt and stuff (if parked outside) and may need cleaning every 5 years or so.
> 
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=F154&order_number_e=NDgzODc0MQ==
> &web_access=Y


Thanks for the reply. Just something I never knew existed until I found them purely by accident. I did find some debris above one of them which had turned into kind of a mud which I have cleaned out. Will probably just check them from time to time to be sure there is good drainage.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jayvee53 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just something I never knew existed until I found them purely by accident. I did find some debris above one of them which had turned into kind of a mud which I have cleaned out. Will probably just check them from time to time to be sure there is good drainage.



I kinda learned this the hard way. Don't store a car outside in the weather uncovered at an angle. Those drains work when the car is level. Store it at an angle and the water can't drain and collects.........and then you watch the front/rear outside section of your doors rot away and its too late by the time you figured it out. All I can do is look in the mirror and say "Duh?"

I had good intentions.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> I kinda learned this the hard way. Don't store a car outside in the weather uncovered at an angle. Those drains work when the car is level. Store it at an angle and the water can't drain and collects.........and then you watch the front/rear outside section of your doors rot away and its too late by the time you figured it out. All I can do is look in the mirror and say "Duh?"
> 
> I had good intentions.


Good point, Jim. I try to avoid water as much as possible but as Benjamin Franklin said "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure", right?


----------

